# Thinking about frying fish tonite



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Anyone interested? Rough out there today....


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

damn you wade! I want some fried fish


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Well, if enough people are interested......drive yo' big ass over......


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

theres one prob with thatim still in South Florida remember?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Well, if you hit the road now.........


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

yea we will have to get together when i get back have a fish fry. We are having Steak and Lobster tonight so....


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

I think we will just have to have a beat Jeff up party when he gets back.oke

So how's the fishing and where is that Snook?





If enough people respond and I finish messing with my trailer today sounds like a plan.:letsdrink


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Cant make it this time stuck in Pensacola for a wedding.:banghead


----------



## Spork (Oct 20, 2007)

Well, if I was up there, I'd be heading over to your place Wade. Have been eating a lot of fish lately, but it always tastes better (to me anyway) when somebody else cooks it. I'm not fishing myself this weekend. Actually not sure how much fishing I'm gonna get done within the next couple of weeks. Getting ready to close on a house within a week or two.


----------

